

Why Did Steve Jobs Die? - bananashake
http://www.drmcdougall.com/misc/2011nl/nov/jobs.htm

======
bananashake
Here's a quote from the article to intrigue you, "Jobs would have been pleased
to hear my challenging second opinions about his pancreatic cancer and his
diet, because my thoughts are in agreement with what he intuitively and
factually knew to be correct. Hopefully, my account will bring some peace of
mind to his family and friends after his untimely death."

